# Hobbytown USA, Indy Parking Lot Racing 2010



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

@ 11 weeks 'til outdoor season begins. Just enough time to get those rides ready. New parts, new bodies, old stuff and junk.

2010 looks like it will have more events than last year. 

Look foward to a big race to kick off the season on the west side early May.

H/T parking lot racing should commence shortly thereafter.

Im thinkin' we should run 1 oval to commerate the "500". Perhaps a 100 lapper in May.

We're working on a VTA series race mid summer. 

The annual "Asphalt Attack" trophy race will be the big summer finale in September.

VTA I'm sure will be strong. 21.5, existing speedo rules will be in effect all summer for VTA. The new RCGT class is really picking up, and of course the beloved Mini Cooper should have a strong showing.

We'll have a couple cook-outs with the best free dogs racing in Indy.

Trophygirl promises to cook at least once.


----------



## 1BrownGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

WoooHooo:woohoo:


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

rockin_bob13 said:


> Im thinkin' we should run 1 oval to commerate the "500". Perhaps a 100 lapper in May.


F1/IndyCar! I vote for Open chassis, silvercan, any scale rubber tire



rockin_bob13 said:


> VTA I'm sure will be strong. 21.5, existing speedo rules will be in effect all summer for VTA. The new RCGT class is really picking up, and of course the beloved Mini Cooper should have a strong showing.


Non Turbo rules for VTA?


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*motor*

If you want a brushed motor, I suggest 27t stock, 2 cell lipo.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*No turbo*

Check the VTA rules website. We're doing the existing rules except the head if it's on there. Same rules we run at the rug.


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

:woohoo: I'm pretty stoked!!!

Probably be VTA and Mini Cooper for me this summer. I ordered my Novak Havok just this morning so other than the motor I will be legal for Sept :thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Any chance of a 17.5/13.5 rubber TC class?!?!?!? 

If not, guess it'll be RCGT and Mini Cooper for me :hat:


----------



## j21moss (Apr 27, 2004)

I could do some asphalt!!!


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

Hay Bob I think get the snow plows out and we will race sunday.OK!


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Classes*

I suggest:

Mini Cooper- TCS rules

VTA - VTA rules

RCGT - HPI rules, open speedo

17.5 Rubber- ROAR rules, JACO blues only, open speedo


----------



## KyleJ (Jun 30, 2009)

Mini and VTA for sure for me. F10 also if we have enough for a class it will fit into.
:woohoo:


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

rockin_bob13 said:


> I suggest:
> 
> Mini Cooper- TCS rules
> 
> ...


Bob's House, Bob's Rules, I like it!


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*F10*

I don;t think the F10 has enough suspension travel to handle the bumps at the track. You're welcome to try 'em.


----------



## 1BrownGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

May cant get here fast enough.... updating some cars now,HT asphalt is the place to be for outdoor on road


----------



## trophygirl (Aug 25, 2009)

YEEEESSSSSSS! And the countdown is on... oh, who am I kidding... we've been counting since last September. =]


----------



## KyleJ (Jun 30, 2009)

rockin_bob13 said:


> I don;t think the F10 has enough suspension travel to handle the bumps at the track. You're welcome to try 'em.


Ah, good point. I didn't think about that. I'll have to check that out then.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Kyle and I will be looking forward to some VTA action!!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

I think the HPI F10 should do okay on the parking lot. The car does have adjustable right height. The only thing that would be an issue is the chassis getting scratched up a bit, but the cost of a replacement is so low (http://www.hpiracing.com/kitparts/102851/), that shoudn't be an issue.

I would really like to see how a set of kit tires would perform on a prepped asphalt track.


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

For RCGT, it says "open speedo"...... does this include Tekin's 203 software? Or only 200-and-below like at Big Rug?


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

.......


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'll be using my good ole' Sphere either way, but I'm just curious......


----------



## Rook-E (Jan 28, 2009)

I think I saw Bob out there shoveling snow in the parking lot this afternoon!?! Are we racing Sunday??? :wave:


----------



## Rook-E (Jan 28, 2009)

Hotdogs????


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Speedo*

HPI rules say any any chassis, any chassis upgrade. To me that says any electronics. Just satisfy the tires, motor, battery, body, weight rules.


----------



## trophygirl (Aug 25, 2009)

Rook-E said:


> Hotdogs????


Oh don't worry, there will be hotdogs... at least once. But maybe if you boys are really good, I'll cook em for you more than once.


----------



## Rook-E (Jan 28, 2009)

Bob only has the best!!!! Kosher all the way...... :tongue:


----------



## 1BrownGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

*Sunny days*

With sun shining today I really cant wait for spring to get here and start racing outside....


----------



## 1BrownGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

rockin_bob13 and Badsign you have pms


----------



## basketcase45 (Aug 4, 2004)

rockin_bob13 said:


> @ 11 weeks 'til outdoor season begins. Just enough time to get those rides ready. New parts, new bodies, old stuff and junk.
> 
> 2010 looks like it will have more events than last year.
> 
> ...


Hey Bob! Would you please elaborate on the big race in early May on the "west" side? Also, I didn't see any Nitro classes. Is nitro a no-go on the parking lot?


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Nitro*

We would run 1/10th nitro sedans if they showed up. Takes 4 to make a class because it takes 4 to turn marshall.

I will talk about more the first race as soon as I have all the information. I'm workin' with another guy about it.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Will it be a 2 1/2 mile oval?


----------



## Rockie0366 (Jun 16, 2009)

You can count me for vta or rcgt not yet sure what yet. Blues Brothers are making a return


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

Rockie0366 said:


> You can count me for vta or rcgt not yet sure what yet. Blues Brothers are making a return


O snap! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1BrownGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

Its getting warmer springs almost here ... Hobbytown Parking lot racing is gonna be the place to be... sorry guys just ready for outside and sunshine!


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

I am so ready to get outside. I may throw up if I see another flake of snow.


----------



## j21moss (Apr 27, 2004)

BadSign said:


> I am so ready to get outside. I may throw up if I see another flake of snow.


Monday is coming Brian,, so get ready to heave!!!:tongue:


----------



## KyleJ (Jun 30, 2009)

When does this start? Can't wait.


----------



## trophygirl (Aug 25, 2009)

KyleJ said:


> When does this start? Can't wait.


May 16th is the first race... provided that the weather will cooperate and be nice for the first race of the season.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

j21moss said:


> Monday is coming Brian,, so get ready to heave!!!:tongue:


Thanks for that little ray of sunshine!


----------



## charlie2755 (Jul 27, 2009)

Bring on the sunshine! Can't wait to play outside!


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*1st Race May 16th, SUNDAY, SUNDAY, SUNDAY!!!!*

Get 'em ready, racers. Sunday, May 16th is our first scheduled onroad race for 2010. Looks to be a great summer of parking lot racing, coming into our second season at the new Castleton location.

We'll be building some new boards for better corners, and adding some s/m/l straight pieces to aid in the layout configuration. Lanes were 12' or better last year. This year we'll say everyone has gotten better over the winter season. I plan to shoot for 10' lanes to make for longer lap times.

We're running the AMB transponder system. Personal transponders will be required. I have no house transponders.

Classes offered:

Mini Cooper- TCS Rules
VTA - VTA Rules, 21.5 Novak motor, SPX/Tekin 200 software/ no turbo in either
RCGT - HPI Rules open speedo
17.5 Rubber T/C -ROAR Rules, open speedo

Warmer weather, springtime, racing, friends. Yea!!!


----------



## indymodz (Jan 13, 2010)

I got a 2nd tc5 just for the parking lot races this year. Cant wait!!!


----------



## KyleJ (Jun 30, 2009)

That seems so far away. :-/


----------



## joeyb19 (Apr 1, 2010)

hey guys, i am trying to sell my 2 NTC3's. Both have the .15x associated engines, one engine has been broken in and had one tank of fuel ran thru it. I have 4 late model bodies one unpainted, and the stock body also. 2 controllers, numerous parts, some extra foams, and 2 carrying cases. I am asking 500 obo for everything that i have. I had a blast running these cars, but I am trying to buy something special for my girlfriend, and need to move these quick! if your interested in pictures, you can call me at 765-620-9507 or send me a pm. thank you for your interest,


Joey Brown


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm pretty stoked to get back outside, my only regret last year was not coming down any sooner, spent first half the season racing offroad.. I'm going to try to divide my time a little better this year.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Quick couple question for you guys for the 16th.

1. What time is the track setup by, and racing start?
2. About how long is the straight?

Looks like there will be a small group of us making the road trip down from Grand Rapids for some asphalt racing. 3 of us probably for Mini and VTA, and one for stock sedan.

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Time*

The layout should be set-up @ 10-10:30AM. Sign-ups @11:00AM. Racing starts at 12:30PM. Try to get through 3 heats and the Mains unless turnout gets too big.

$10 first entry, $5 second entry. Father, son, one class each, $15.

Winners of A Mains win Hobbybucks. $6 first, $4 second, $2 third awarded in Hobbybucks ( store credit. no cash prizes. )

AMB transponders are required.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Cash race Slider, VTA Brownsburg, Indiana May 1st*



IndyHobbies.com said:


> I posted the information on the r/c race that's part of the Brownsburg Motorsports Celebration on the R/Car Association website. R/Car is an official sponsor!
> 
> http://rcarassociation.homestead.com/latestnews.html
> 
> ...


Big race in Brownsbug May 1st.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Onroad, Oval in one*

I will build a 100'X'50' layout with an oval and road course in one. Road course will be run to the left as oval. 

That means it will be an oval with an infield.


----------



## trophygirl (Aug 25, 2009)

It's almost that time!
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/photo.php?pid=3949335&id=319238097601


(the thumbnail had to be saved in a crappy format to get it under 1MB, the link shows the one that's easier to read)


----------



## Rook-E (Jan 28, 2009)

Can't wait for those Kosher Hotdogs......


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

trophygirl said:


> It's almost that time!
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/photo.php?pid=3949335&id=319238097601
> 
> 
> (the thumbnail had to be saved in a crappy format to get it under 1MB, the link shows the one that's easier to read)


Well done tg:thumbsup:


----------



## trophygirl (Aug 25, 2009)

Craiggers, those hot dogs are gonna be awesome, I know, because I'm awesome. :tongue:

Thanks, Kevin, now I've just gotta whip up a banner for HPI's sponsorship program.


----------



## wurthusa (Feb 13, 2005)

Looks like we might try our hand at some pavement racing. Is there somewhere I can find the rules for the mini cooper class?


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

Anyone going to bring out some 1/10 nitro this year. Only a few showed up last year for one race..:wave:


----------



## GHBECK (Dec 5, 2005)

PDK RACING said:


> Anyone going to bring out some 1/10 nitro this year. Only a few showed up last year for one race..:wave:


I'm in!


----------



## wurthusa (Feb 13, 2005)

wurthusa said:


> Looks like we might try our hand at some pavement racing. Is there somewhere I can find the rules for the mini cooper class?


I'm not looking for the TQ setup. Just some rules.


----------



## trophygirl (Aug 25, 2009)

wurthusa said:


> I'm not looking for the TQ setup. Just some rules.


http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/rules.php#mini

That link should jump down to the mini rules.


----------



## wurthusa (Feb 13, 2005)

trophygirl said:


> http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/rules.php#mini
> 
> That link should jump down to the mini rules.


Thank you. That was very helpful. Assuming there is no deviation from those rules, it looks like the cars will all be very similar.


----------



## KyleJ (Jun 30, 2009)

wurthusa said:


> Thank you. That was very helpful. Assuming there is no deviation from those rules, it looks like the cars will all be very similar.


Only deviation I've seen from this is allowing non-Cooper and non-Tamiya mini bodies to be used. Bob can clarify the exact rules if needed.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Bodies*

I really liked the "Shaggin' Wagon".


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Brownsburg Motorsports Spectular 5/1/10*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We had a good time at the Brownsburg Spectular. 

Congrats to Jamie and Charlie in their 1st places in Indy Slider and Vintage Trans Am.

Thanks to all that came out and all that helped.

Certainly, the questionable weather was a hinderance to the turnout and the program. We had a rain delay, and after it, it didn't rain at all.

The bonus was that the oval guys were able to see good roadcourse, and the onroad guys were able to see good oval racing. We might see more crossover because of it.

Again, thanks to all the came to support the event. (The race cars in the showroom were very cool and the beers and barbeque really hit the spot.)


----------



## GHBECK (Dec 5, 2005)

*1/10th Nitro*

Hi All! We/I would really like to see some 1/10th nitro touring cars show up for the parking lot races this summer. Myself and one person that I know of will be hoping to run em'. If anybody is interested, please bring your nitro TC's out. If you need some help tuning or setup tips, I and a few others will be there to lend a helping hand. If you don't have a nitro car, but are thinking about getting one, the Nitro TC3 RTR is an excellent car to start with, HPI also makes a decent nitro parking lot rig, typically we carry at least one of each at HTUSA...

G


----------



## j21moss (Apr 27, 2004)

well looks pretty good for me to be there on May 16th.. probably run the T/C rubber tire.. Now just need to get help on what tires to run:tongue:


----------



## GHBECK (Dec 5, 2005)

j21moss said:


> well looks pretty good for me to be there on May 16th.. probably run the T/C rubber tire.. Now just need to get help on what tires to run:tongue:


Blue (med-firm) or Green (med-soft) Jacos. The greens hook up better, especially in the early heats when traction is still sketchy, but tend to blister and wear out fast. Just like in F1, you gotta save em. The blues hold up better, but can be slick early on. Some of the guys are running tires with more side wall with success (Much More), but I couldn't comment on their wear history.

G


----------



## j21moss (Apr 27, 2004)

G::

your my hero!!! Thanks!!


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*1+Week*

Just 8 days 'til the beginning of HTIndy's Summer Parking Lot Series.

VTA, MINI COOPER, RCGT EXPERT, NOVICE, 1/10th NITRO SEDAN, 17.5 RUBBER OPEN.

AMB transponders required.

Sunday, May 16th, 2010!!!

Come have some fun racin' or watchin'.


----------



## GHBECK (Dec 5, 2005)

*P-Lot*

Parkinglot, Parkinglot, Parkinglot!!! Woop, woop!


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Spring Weather*

Weather looks good for the "Grand Opening" of Hobbytown USA's "Parking Lot Racing Summer Fun".

We'll be there @ 8:30 AM setting up the track. Layout open for practice @ 10:00 AM. 

Turnout should be real good. Local and out-of-towners tell me they're coming.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Sunday!!!*

SUNDAY. RACING AT HOBBYTOWN USA, INDY PARKING LOT ONROAD RACING

COME ONE, COME ALL

Freinds from Illinoisn said they're coming. Tell me the Indy drivers are coming to represent.


----------



## KyleJ (Jun 30, 2009)

I should be able to make it. Looks like the weather might not cooperate though.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm planning on racing VTA on Sunday. I also plan to run some practice laps with my HPI F10 (F1) car. I hoping to test the gearing and tires.


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

I will be there, I will be racing Trans Am and Mini Cooper.


----------



## KyleJ (Jun 30, 2009)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I'm planning on racing VTA on Sunday. I also plan to run some practice laps with my HPI F10 (F1) car. I hoping to test the gearing and tires.


Yeah, it'll be interesting to see how it works with the bumps.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

We're headin' down to build the track. Might opt for 2 and the mains if it gets iffy.


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

I got rain scared, so much for the beautiful weekend! Hopefully next weekend looks better, tired of the rainy weekends.


----------



## j21moss (Apr 27, 2004)

me 2!!


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

*Good day of race,n*

:tongue:All the guys that showed up had a good day of raceing.The rain held off untill about 3 min. to go in the final main.Thanks Bob& Steve for a good layout today.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Flyer*


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

I'm looking to race once school is out- will try to make a couple Sundays!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here are the Race results for Sunday 05/16/10 Parking lot racing


*Vintage Trans Am - A Main*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....4....37...8m09.066..*Bob Cordell*
....2....2....36...8m05.853..Brian Smith
....3....3....36...8m05.933..Steve Martin
....4....5....35...8m03.437..Cody Armes
....5....6....xx...8mxx.xxx..AJ Heck
....6....1....27...6m00.261..Greg Cobb

Fast Laps in VTA main
12.236 - Steve Martin
12.460 - Greg Cobb
12.441 - Brian Smith
12.560 - Bob Cordell
12.564 - Cody Armes
00.000 - AJ Heck

----------

*RCGT 17.5 HPI - A Main*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....27...7m04.072..*Cody Armes*
....2....4....24...7m06.732..Brad Crittenden
....3....3....08...1m46.007..Chris Leach
....4....2....06...1m22.674..Steve Martin
....5....5....xx...xmxx.xxx..Greg Cobb (DNS)

Fast Laps in RCGT main
12.328 - Cody Armes
12.450 - Chris Leach
12.731 - Steve Martin
13.021 - Brad Crittenden
00.000 - Greg Cobb


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Quick recap from racing on Sunday

Cloudy skies and cool weather didn't prevent some good racing for the 1st parking lot race of 2010. Everyone took advantage of practice/qualifying to dial-in their asphalt setups on a good overall layout. There were quite a few spectators during racing and it was great listening to the kids rooting for their favorite car to win.

In VTA top 5 cars were closely matched. Greg Cobb had good luck in qualifying to set TQ, but ran into some trouble in the main and dropped out early. AJ Heck had a servo issue in qualifying, but was able to swap it out for the main. Unfortunately he forgot to plug in his personal transponder, but was running well to the end. Not sure if Cody was fighting handling issues, but he finished 4th. Steve Martin had the fast car in the main, but had some issues with traffic that dropped him back to 3rd. Brian Smith was fighting an off power push, but was able to hold off Steve for 2nd. Bob Cordell thought he was under-geared, but drove clean & consistant to take the win. (Consistant/clean laps in VTA usually result in podium finishes)

In RCGT, drivers were a bit slower to dial-in their setups. Greg Cobb had a fast car, but it may have had a tweaked chassis so he decided to sit out the main. Steve Martin also pulled his car early in the main due to handling issues. Chris Leach was challenging Cody for lead in the main, but unfortunately clipped a corner which ejected a wheel/a-arm from the car. Brad had the most improved car of the day and was able to bring it home in 2nd. Cody is on a roll from his RCGT win on Friday to take the win on Sunday.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Sunday Racing*

I want to thank all that came out to race and all the helped the show. For the first race, we were very pleased with the participation from both the drivers and the crowd.

To see the Moms and the kids and the Dads and kids and Moms and Dads and kids enjoying the racing was quite heartening. A grand stand for people to watch would be neat.

Sunday, May 30, the day the Indy 500 is run, I am proposing oval only for all classes. VTA, RCGT, Mini Coopers, IndySliders. We'll have free hot dogs and perhaps lap races for the Mains. You guys in for some of that?

Also, well have a trophy race on July 4th, yet to be named.

The last race of the year will be the "Second Annual Asphault Attack" trophy race which will be held Sunday,September 12.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Rules Change*

After the drivers meeting on Sunday, all qualifiers will be 5 minute races, except nitro sedan. VTA, 8 min. mains, RCGT, 7 min mains, Mini Cooper, 5 min. mains. 17.5 Rubber, 5 min. races and mains.

VTA speedo, 200 Tekin, timing, no turbo, RCGT Sportsman rules 200 Tekin, turbo and timing. 17.5 Rubber, open speedo.

Long range outlook for Sunday says summer is here. Partly sunny, high of 85o.

We'll be there early for a good, big layout, and ready for early practice, an on time start, and 3 heats and the "Feature Races".


----------



## j21moss (Apr 27, 2004)

Let's hope for the sunny 85 degree weather.. I can live with that!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## GHBECK (Dec 5, 2005)

rockin_bob13 said:


> After the drivers meeting on Sunday, all qualifiers will be 5 minute races, except nitro sedan. VTA, 8 min. mains, RCGT, 7 min mains, Mini Cooper, 5 min. mains. 17.5 Rubber, 5 min. races and mains.
> 
> VTA speedo, 200 Tekin, timing, no turbo, RCGT Sportsman rules 200 Tekin, turbo and timing. 17.5 Rubber, open speedo.
> 
> ...


Bob
3min warm up + 5 minute nitro heat? How long will the main be? 10min?


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

That sounds good to me if it's good for you.


----------



## Rook-E (Jan 28, 2009)

Also, well have a trophy race on July 4th, yet to be named.


The trophy race should be, wait for it.... wait for it...... the Hot Dog 500! You always serve the best hot dogs!!! 
Only if Trophy Girl approves???? :tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## Rook-E (Jan 28, 2009)

I'll make it down for that race! Can't wait to race with you guy's again. 
Cheers, 
Icebox


----------



## trophygirl (Aug 25, 2009)

Rook-E said:


> The trophy race should be, wait for it.... wait for it...... the Hot Dog 500! You always serve the best hot dogs!!!
> Only if Trophy Girl approves???? :tongue::tongue::tongue:


BAHAHAHAH. I suppose I could approve that. :thumbsup: But it's really not up to me.


----------



## GHBECK (Dec 5, 2005)

Rook-E said:


> I'll make it down for that race! Can't wait to race with you guy's again.
> Cheers,
> Icebox


Congrats for winning WGT points series Ice!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Extended forecast is calling for a partly sunny day and most importantly *dry weather* on Sunday! Temps should be in the mid 80's!! I'll be there with my EZ-UP with extra space.

----------
Click here for Sunday racing flyer - 
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=108892&d=1274060434​
*Parking Lot [email protected] Indy N.*​Sunday, Sunday, Sunday​05/23/2010​On-Road Classes include...
*Novice, Mini Coopers, Vintage Trans Am, RCGT, 17.5 Touring, 1/18 scale...*​*Racing starts at 12:00 PM. Parking lot track open at 10:00 AM.*
Volunteers welcome to help with track setup starting at 9:00 AM.

Heats races are 5 mins (novice is 4 min), main length varies by class.

1st entry/class per racer - $10..
2nd entry/class per racer - $5....
*(Please limit 3 entries/classes per racer)*

Hobbytown Indy is open M-F 10am-8pm, Sat 10am-6pm, Sun 12-5pm.

Hobbytown Indy North
(317)845-4106 
8326 Castleton Corner Drive, 
Indianapolis, IN 46250
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=8326+Castleton+Corner+Drive&zipcode=46250)​
Projected roll call for Sunday 05/21/2010:

*Novice Class: (Run what you brung)*
Projected ??

*1/18 & 1/16 scale vehicles:*
Projected ??

*Mini Coopers: (2 last week) *
Projected 3+

*VTA: (6 cars last week)*
Projected 8+

*RCGT (17.5, HPI X-pattern tires) (5 cars last week)*
Projected 6+ 

*1/10 Nitro TC *
Projected ??


----------



## KyleJ (Jun 30, 2009)

Did you get a chance to try out the F10 last week?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

I practiced a little with the HPI F10 car last week. It was a bit cool & windy, so the track temp was a bit low.

I practiced with the HPI "S" grip and "M" grip tires. Both had a bit of understeer. The car handled the bumps/cracks in the asphalt without any problems. With a little work I could probably got the car to rotate through the corners better, but for a test run I felt the rear end was firmly planted.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Blue Sky Racing*

We're really looking foward to some beautiful spring weather this Sunday. High of 85o, not humid, high clouds.

Some new VTA and Mini drivers say they're coming. New blood is always welcome.

We'll be there early, building the lay-out for lots of practice and an early sign-up and on time start. Racing starts at noon. Plan appropriately.

3 heats and the "Feature Races".


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Sunday 5/23/10*

It was great weather for racing. Mini's and Nitro Sedans showed up this week!
We also had new drivers in Mini's and Nitro.

It was a bit hot, and I got my share of early summer sun. In lieu of hot days, we're thinking 2 and the Mains on hot days, 3 and the Mains when it's better.

Great race in the VTA Feature Race. Greg and Brian were nose-to-tail for the last 4 minutes, me in 3rd @ 7 seconds back. Brian went for a pass on THE LAST TURN OF THE LAST LAP!!!!! They, needless to say, got together and Greg came out ahead with the well deserved win. Greg had the fastest VTA of the day. Great race guys!

This coming weekend we're gonna do a roval. We'll run road course and oval with an adjustable layout to to easily conform to both. Indy Sliders and and Late models are rumored to show.

Good, free hot dogs will be offered to all the race participants. It's Indy 500 Sunday!

Thanks to all that helped and raced. 

Let's hope the Indy 500 is a good, safe race this weekend. Go Will Power.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here are the Race results for Sunday 05/23/10 Parking lot racing


*Mini Cooper - A Main*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....16...5m16.339..*Steve Martin*
....2....2....16...5m18.836..Cody Armes
....3....3....12...5m12.141..Jake Grummer
....4....4....02...0m47.621..Jeff Grummer
....5....3....xx...xmxx.xxx..Kyle Jarboe (DNS)

Fast Laps in Mini Cooper A Main
18.394 - Steve Martin
18.520 - Jake Grummer (new racer!!)
18.656 - Cody Armes
22.100 - Jeff Grummer (new racer!!)
00.000 - Kyle Jarboe (DNS - had to leave early)

----------

*Vintage Trans Am - A Main*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....31...8m15.049..*Greg Cobb*
....2....2....31...8m15.281..Brian Smith
....3....3....30...8m13.841..Bob Cordell
....4....4....29...8m05.588..COdy Arms
....5....6....25...8m04.068..AJ Heck
....6....5....21...5m46.497..Steve Martin
....7....7....06...2m28.269..Mike Nichols

Fast Laps in VTA main
15.328 - Brian Smith
15.510 - Greg Cobb
15.524 - Bob Cordell
15.872 - Cody Arms (back-up car!!)
16.129 - Steve Martin
17.276 - AJ Heck
22.763 - Mike Nichols (new racer!!)

----------

*RCGT 17.5 HPI - A Main*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....26...7m03.725..*Greg Hallenbeck*
....2....2....26...7m20.103..Cody Armes
....3....3....22...7m17.911..Brad Crittenden
....4....4....05...3m36.609..Sonny Hordge

Fast Laps in RCGT main
15.111 - Sonny Hordge (new racer!!)
15.207 - Greg Hallenbeck
15.499 - Cody Armes
17.855 - Brad Crittenden

----------
*Nitro 1/10 TC - A Main*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....xx..xmxx.xxx..*Greg Hallenbeck*
....2....2....xx..xmxx.xxx..??
....3....3....xx..xmxx.xxx..??


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Another great day of racing on the parking lot. I forgot to bring some sunscreen, but it was confortable under my EZ-UP. Quick note for newer racers who may not have an EZ-UP, many of the regular racers will be happy to share some shade on race day!

Here is some extra racing recap from Sunday.

In Mini Cooper Steve Martin's gold & black Miata was the car to beat all day as he took the win. Cody Armes had his best run all day but fell a little short in 2nd. New young racer Jake Gummer impressed everyone with his 3rd place finish for his debut to racing. Jake's team owner Jeff "Dad" Grummer was fighting electronic demons all day, but found the problem after the end of the main. Kyle Jarboe qualified well but had to leave early.

In RCGT Greg Hallenbeck and Cody Armes swapped the lead a few times. Greg had the better 2nd half of the race to take the win. Cody would have finished a close 2nd, but had a bad last lap. Brad Crittenden had an improved setup from last week for a solid 3rd finish. New racer Sonny Hordge had a fast car, but was a bit loose and ended up pulling his car early.

The VTA main saw an early 3 way battle for the lead between TQ Greg Cobb, Bob Cordell, and Brian Smith. Bob Cordell was able to lead several laps early in the main, but an accident on lap 15 dropped him out of the lead. Bob eventually finished 3rd. Greg Cobb with a new parking lot setup was able to grab the lead back and hold off late charging Brian Smith. Both Brian and Greg barely beat the buzzer to get an extra lap to battle for the lead. Brian made a desparation move coming into the last few corners and caused both cars to spin. Greg was able to recover quicker to take the win by less than a second. Cody Armes discovered a faulty rear diff on his warm-up laps in the main and was forced to drive his back-up car to a respectable 4th place finish. AJ Heck is zeroing in on the setup of his "new" FTTC4 to come in 5th. Steve Martin's car may have had a mechanical issue as he pulled over early in the main for 6th. New racer Mike Nichols was having an electronic issue and was forced to pull over early for 7th.

In Nitro 1/10 TC, 3 racers showed up. I believe that 2 of the racers had to leave early, so they opted not to run in the main.

There were also 2 racers with HPI F10 cars at the track. They were still figuring out how to setup their car for the asphalt track, but I would expect them to be back in the following weeks.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*500 Day*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Since they're running the 500 on Sunday, we'll run an oval and roadcourse layout like I built at the Brownsburg race. Indy Sliders and Latemodels are invited.

Layout set-up @ 10AM, Racing @12 Noon. I'll decide on 2 or 3 heats dependant on turn-out.

Free hotdogs for drivers (participants).

$10 1st entry, $5 second.

Go Will Power!


----------



## 1/12 scale (Nov 27, 2009)

Bob this is Steve. I will take the motor. See ya Wed.


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

rockin_bob13 said:


> Sunday, May 30, the day the Indy 500 is run, I am proposing oval only for all classes. VTA, RCGT, Mini Coopers, IndySliders. We'll have free hot dogs and perhaps lap races for the Mains. You guys in for some of that?


I thought we were running oval, not roval. What up with that Rockin?


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

Oval VTA???


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Oval*

I'm looking for some input. Do you racers want to run oval only for one day of the year (unless it's big), or the roval?


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

rockin_bob13 said:


> I'm looking for some input. Do you racers want to run oval only for one day of the year (unless it's big), or the roval?


I think Oval for one day would be fun.

trerc, dont be afraid. Bring that yellow Mustang out and race. :thumbsup:


----------



## j21moss (Apr 27, 2004)

Lugnutz said:


> I think Oval for one day would be fun.
> 
> trerc, dont be afraid. Bring that yellow Mustang out and race. :thumbsup:


Now, we're talking!!


----------



## outlander5 (Jan 24, 2010)

trerc said:


> Oval VTA???


they do run oval vta at the marion county fairgrounds asphalt oval. sort of problematic with vta tires so they say they are going to foams. this is indy


----------



## charlie2755 (Jul 27, 2009)

well guys i was gonna show this weekend. No oval for me thanks.....


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

you better come Charlie. We'll be runnin road course. I'm was still waitin' to hear from the oval guys.


----------



## j21moss (Apr 27, 2004)

I would love to be there.. but I hope this Sunday is the last of the graduations!! 5 of them.. I'm about broke!!:thumbsup:


----------



## charlie2755 (Jul 27, 2009)

i still have a vta car together from the motorsports extravaganza.........maybe i can bring it out again. l enjoyed running it again.:thumbsup:


----------



## charlie2755 (Jul 27, 2009)

......providing steve don't mind if i use his motor again.


----------



## charlie2755 (Jul 27, 2009)

I think we need to do a team event..... at least Three drivers per team....endurance something or other.............combined equipment......with the drivers scoring someway...........and added together.


----------



## charlie2755 (Jul 27, 2009)

names drawn........from a hat......1,2,3,.............4,5,6,.......so on and so on.


----------



## charlie2755 (Jul 27, 2009)

lets make this sh*t fun again.........i'm so bored with it


----------



## charlie2755 (Jul 27, 2009)

......everyone can get to know everyone......break down the barriers


----------



## charlie2755 (Jul 27, 2009)

.........i know everyone............but don't really KNOW everyone.....


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

:wave:Hey Charlie...how's it going




outlander5 said:


> they do run oval vta at the marion county fairgrounds asphalt oval. sort of problematic with vta tires so they say they are going to foams. this is indy


Actually we have never ran VTA on any of our ovals.We do run nitro touring car on the asphalt,but not VTA.

I do know Summit runs oval VTA sometimes...as does Joe's in Terre Haute.

Oval is very slow right now.The Indy Slider numbers have dropped quite a bit as well as late models.

I recommend anyone looking for some RC action this Sunday to head out to HobbyTown North and enjoy an afternoon with some of the best folks in the hobby.

*We will be running the On road Program at R/CAR on Wednesday evenings through the summer & at least one Friday a month.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

charlie2755 said:


> I think we need to do a team event..... at least Three drivers per team....endurance something or other.............combined equipment......with the drivers scoring someway...........and added together.





charlie2755 said:


> names drawn........from a hat......1,2,3,.............4,5,6,.......so on and so on.


We did this twice a season for several seasons in Ft Wayne. What worked the best was to try to categorize the drivers by ability and then we had to have an A level a B level and a C level driver, that way the teams were all fairly equal and the C levels worked closely with an A and B level and every one had fun and learned a bit. It was a blast hence the recurrence the event. Our race was :
500 laps on the carpet,

3 drivers using the same body or house transponder 3. 

During a driver change the same transponder was used that way the 'Team Laps' were continuous, the layout included a pit lane for the exchange, the rotation was something like drive, turn marshal, pit, at each exchange it rotated

The Driver order had to be the same all day so if one guy broke he had to get it together in about 20 minutes or the team was not turning laps but this meant the guys sitting could help the broke car, this rule was critical to keep the same A level driver from just changing battery and immediately going back out.

Another neat idea might be to mix the 'Classes' say something like each team needs, 1 VTA, 1 RCGT, and 1 Rubber T/C, or perhaps 2 of the 3 since it may be hard to field enough of each. With enough notice, i might even get a few guys from Ft Wayne to make the trip down for something like this.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Sunday is race day in Indy. Weather should be in the mid 80's. 

Rumor has it that there should be some oval racers at the parking lot track on Sunday, so the layout will be oval friendly should that be the case. Also depending on turn-outs, some of the VTA racers will be willing to run oval as well.

I also understand that there should be free hotdogs this Sunday for all of the entered racers. Should be a good day at the parking lot track.

----------
Click here for Sunday racing flyer - 
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=108892&d=1274060434​
*Parking Lot [email protected] Indy N.*​Sunday, Sunday, Sunday​05/30/2010​On-Road Classes include...
*Novice, Mini Coopers, Vintage Trans Am, RCGT, 17.5 Touring, 1/18 scale...*​*Racing starts at 12:00 PM. Parking lot track open at 10:00 AM.*
Volunteers welcome to help with track setup starting at 9:00 AM.

Heats races are 5 mins (novice is 4 min), main length varies by class.

1st entry/class per racer - $10..
2nd entry/class per racer - $5....
*(Please limit 3 entries/classes per racer)*

Hobbytown Indy is open M-F 10am-8pm, Sat 10am-6pm, Sun 12-5pm.

Hobbytown Indy North
(317)845-4106 
8326 Castleton Corner Drive, 
Indianapolis, IN 46250
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=8326+Castleton+Corner+Drive&zipcode=46250)​
Projected roll call for Sunday 05/30/2010:

*Novice Class: (Run what you brung)*
Projected ??

*1/18 & 1/16 scale vehicles:*
Projected ??

*Mini Coopers: (5 last week) *
Projected 3+

*VTA: (5 cars last week)*
Projected 8+

*RCGT (17.5, HPI X-pattern tires) (4 cars last week)*
Projected 6+ 

*1/10 Nitro TC (3 cars last week) *
Projected ??


----------



## charlie2755 (Jul 27, 2009)

Kevin Cole said:


> :wave:Hey Charlie...how's it going
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

No problems Charlie....I understand completely.

Tell the family we all said "hey"...and see y'all sometime soon.

If I dont go to "the race" Sunday,I'll come up for the Asphalt Attack in Castleton.

Have a great Holiday weekend everyone.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

I got the dogs, buns and condos. Track will be oval and roadcourse friendly.
See ya'll tomorrow. We'll have the 500 on the radio.


----------



## charlie2755 (Jul 27, 2009)

can't wait! let's race!


----------



## charlie2755 (Jul 27, 2009)

had fun today guys! see you in a couple of weeks...


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*5/30 500*

That was a real fun day of racing. No rain! It was a new track record. Track temp 124o.
Oval VTA's was real fun. 
Congrats to Greg Cobb on the double VTA win.
Those were some good dogs!


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

Good day of racing and it was hot for sure. The oval race with the VTA cars was GREAT FUN. We need to do that again.


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

Brian I've been looking for the post about the long wheel base bodies that you posted.Can you tell me where it is.


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

jtsbell said:


> Brian I've been looking for the post about the long wheel base bodies that you posted.Can you tell me where it is.


Indy Slots tread, page 406. I think thats what your looking for.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here are the Race results for Sunday 05/30/10 Parking lot racing


*Mini Cooper - A Main*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....3....23...5m13.303..*Jeff Grummer*
....2....2....21...5m09.050..Cody Armes
....3....1....20...4m12.550..Steve Martin
....4....4....19...5m07.131..Ryan Heylmann
....5....5....11...5m07.808..Jake Grummer

Fast Laps in Mini Cooper A Main
12.145 - Steve Martin (Miata/Medium)
12.970 - Jeff Grummer (Mini Cooper S/Long)
13.272 - Cody Armes (Mini Cooper/Short)
14.690 - Ryan Heylmann (Mini Cooper/Short)
17.120 - Jake Grummer (Datsun 240z/Short)


----------

*Vintage Trans Am - A Main*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....4....45...8m08.731..*Greg Cobb*
....2....2....44...8m00.358..Bob Cordell
....3....1....44...8m07.345..Charlie Arterburn
....4....3....44...8m09.195..Brian Smith
....5....7....43...8m01.977..Cody Arms
....6....6....35...8m12.125..Brad Crittenden
....7....5....06...1m08.148..Steve Martin

Fast Laps in VTA main
10.382 - Cody Armes (Schumacher/HPI Camaro)
10.395 - Brian Smith (TC3/Pegasus Mustang)
10.438 - Greg Cobb (Xray/Pegasus Mustang)
10.663 - Charlie Arterburn (TC5/HPI Camaro)
10.762 - Bob Cordell (TC5/HPI Camaro)
10.972 - Steve Martin (TC5/HPI Camaro)
11.609 - Brad Crittenden (TC5/...)


----------

*VTA Oval - A main*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....4....49...5m05.206..*Greg Cobb*
....2....1....48...5m01.345..Bob Cordell
....3....2....46...5m04.403..Brian Smith
....4....5....38...4m14.233..Charlie Arterburn
....5....7....26...5m09.524..Brad Crittenden
....6....6....11...1m23.819..Cody Armes
....7....3....xx...xmxx.xxx..Steve Martin (DNS)


Fast Laps in VTA Oval A main
5.878 - Charlie Arterburn
5.886 - Brian Smith
5.888 - Bob Cordell
5.900 - Greg Cobb
5.924 - Cody Armes
6.139 - Brad Crittenden
x.xxx - Steve Martin

----------


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Quick recap from racing.

In Mini Cooper, newer racer Jeff Grummer made up for bad luck last week to take his 1st parking lot win (along with his first complete a-main). Cody Armes was still searching for a stable setup for his short mini, but was able to finish 2nd. Steve Martin's fast car lost the sway bar/lower a-arm screw, but was able to limp into 3rd. Newer racer Ryan Heylmann had a good showing in 4th. New young racer Jake Grummer had an extended pit stop during the race that dropped him to 5th.

In VTA, all cars seemed to be fairly close. There was some close racingfor the 1st several minutes, but Greg Cobb was able to pull out to a comfortable lead. Greg almost lost the lead due to a slow turn marshall (a repeat of Friday night racing), but was able to hold on for 1st. Bob Cordell was able to overcome an early spin (caused by Brian Smith) to take 2nd. Charlie Arterburn had a bit of a slow start, but had consistent laps late to come in 3rd. Brian Smith got bit by karma as his car ended up off-course on lap 29, but was still able to finish 4th. Cody Armes had a bad lap late that dropped him back to 5th. Brad Crittenden came in 6th. Steve Martin was also spun early (by Brian Smith) which may have contributed to him pulling off the course early for a 7th place finish.

In the special feature race of the day, VTA cars also ran an oval main. Greg Cobb drove steady to take his 2nd win of the day. Bob Cordell showed his oval skill to take 2nd. Brian Smith was a bit rusty on oval and came in 3rd. Charlie had a quick pit stop during the race with dropped him back to 4th. Brad Crittenden ran into a few problems but still finished 5th. Cody Armes had mechanical issues and pulled out early in 6th. Steve Martin was unable to start the main due to issues from the VTA main.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Oval VTA main was a nice addition today. Several of the drivers commented on how much fun they had. A few drivers made some minor setup changes, but most really ran the same setup as the road VTA main. Many of us would be willing to run an occasional oval VTA race.

Tire wear was fine after the race and motor temps were actually lower than the VTA road main.

----------

Overall a hot, but fun day at the track.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Rib Fest*

What Indy VTA drivers are headed to the "Fort" for the Rib Fest race?


----------



## outlander5 (Jan 24, 2010)

rockin_bob13 said:


> What Indy VTA drivers are headed to the "Fort" for the Rib Fest race?


what race might you be talking about


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Rib Fest*

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=289556

check it out.


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

rockin_bob13 said:


> What Indy VTA drivers are headed to the "Fort" for the Rib Fest race?


I would like to go but i'm not to sure about the speed control rules. It says that the Tekin has to run 0 timing and that would be a big difference against other Speed Controls.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

What did they run in Chicago?


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

rockin_bob13 said:


> What did they run in Chicago?


This is a copy of the rules from the VTA Nationals. 

Tekin max Vegas 200 NO TURBO 10* max timing
Mamba pro NO CHEAT MODE 10* max timing
LRP SPX profile 4
LRP TC Spec profile 6
LRP SPHERE Comp profile 6
KO BMC TBD but timing on 1 is our initial feeling
SpeedPassion Software versions 091231 and any software start with 10XXXX are illegal 11.2 max timing (this is a predetermined, numbered setting on the setting box)
No Black diamonds whatsoever


----------



## outlander5 (Jan 24, 2010)

rockin_bob13 said:


> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=289556
> 
> check it out.


i'm not driving to fort wayne, did enough of that years ago, and of course didn't leave anything there.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

it must be too far. probably better for it.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

who likes barbeque anyway?


----------



## outlander5 (Jan 24, 2010)

rockin_bob13 said:


> who likes barbeque anyway?


are you doing food or cars?


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

yeah, all of it. it's not too far for me. i won't get lost. i will have fun being there.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Bob, Kyle and I should be down soon for some VTA action


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Lugnutz said:


> I would like to go but i'm not to sure about the speed control rules. It says that the Tekin has to run 0 timing and that would be a big difference against other Speed Controls.


With a Tekin, you can run timing just no turbo. 

Hope to make it to Indy this summer for some races. Ran the velo earlier in the year and had a good time. Just hard to find the time or permission from the wife to make it on a Sunday to race.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Click here for Sunday racing flyer - 
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=108892&d=1274060434​
*Parking Lot [email protected] Indy N.*​Sunday, Sunday, Sunday​06/06/2010​On-Road Classes include...
*Novice, Mini Coopers, Vintage Trans Am, RCGT, 1/10 Nitro Sedan, 1/18 scale...*​*Racing starts at 12:00 Noon. Parking lot track open at 10:00 AM.*
Volunteers welcome to help with track setup starting at 9:00 AM.

Heats races are 5 mins (novice is 4 min), main length varies by class.

1st entry/class per racer - $10..
2nd entry/class per racer - $5....
*(Please limit 3 entries/classes per racer)*

Hobbytown Indy North is open M-F 10am-8pm, Sat 10am-6pm, Sun 12-5pm.

Hobbytown Indy North
(317)845-4106 
8326 Castleton Corner Drive, 
Indianapolis, IN 46250
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=8326+Castleton+Corner+Drive&zipcode=46250)​


----------



## outlander5 (Jan 24, 2010)

rockin_bob13 said:


> yeah, all of it. it's not too far for me. i won't get lost. i will have fun being there.


the old hips from pounding concrete for 40 years don't like sitting down much. so can i run my POS vta car on sunday, and what kind of tire traction do you use up there?


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

outlander5 said:


> the old hips from pounding concrete for 40 years don't like sitting down much. so can i run my POS vta car on sunday, and what kind of tire traction do you use up there?


Paragon ground effects works great! :hat:


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

We all run POS cars on the parking lot. I put VHT on the layout and guys run Paragon, Gripper, Zip Free, etc. All are welcome.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*June 20th Rib Fest*

We will not race at the parking lot on 6/20/10.

Many are going to the Rib Fest Race in Ft. Wayne.


----------



## Quasimojo (May 29, 2010)

Bear with me, I'm new to the hobby. Dumb questions: in "Nitro TC"...TC = touring car? Flyer says nitro sedan. What scale would that be? Would that include any "2-door" road car?


----------



## outlander5 (Jan 24, 2010)

rockin_bob13 said:


> We all run POS cars on the parking lot. I put VHT on the layout and guys run Paragon, Gripper, Zip Free, etc. All are welcome.


thanks bob!


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

nitro sedan is a 1/10, 4wd nitro powered touring car.


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

trerc said:


> Paragon ground effects works great! :hat:


Get your can (paragon) out here and race. :thumbsup:


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

Ha, Yea I need to come out. Been busy fishing and flying on the weekends. 

I wanted to run some oval VTA last weekend but it was hotter than 5 hells! Supposed to be beautiful this Sunday tho...


----------



## outlander5 (Jan 24, 2010)

Lugnutz said:


> Get your can (paragon) out here and race. :thumbsup:


can i run deck screws into the asphalt to anchor my pop up canopy?:thumbsup:


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

outlander5 said:


> can i run deck screws into the asphalt to anchor my pop up canopy?:thumbsup:



LMAO, You don't have any railroad spikes?


----------



## outlander5 (Jan 24, 2010)

trerc said:


> LMAO, You don't have any railroad spikes?


all my bfh's are at work lol


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

DO NOT PUT HOLES OF ANY KIND IN ASPHALT!!!!!!!

We must leave the place like we found it!!!!

We must always keep the place clean/ like we found it, or better/ or will loose the priveledge to use the lot.

Most guys get a couple cinder blocks.


----------



## outlander5 (Jan 24, 2010)

rockin_bob13 said:


> DO NOT PUT HOLES OF ANY KIND IN ASPHALT!!!!!!!
> 
> We must leave the place like we found it!!!!
> 
> ...


YES SIR(salute):thumbsup:


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Beautuful Day*

Looks to be great weather for Sunday. Drier air coming in and a high of 76o!

I look for more drivers in VTA and RCGT getting thier rides ready for the Rib Fest race on Father's Day in Ft. Wayne.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Looking like it is going to be good weather to be outside today. It is going to be a bit windy today, so anyone brining an ez-up will want to secure it. A simple solution is to secure each corner with some rope and a cinder block. A large cinder block costs less than $1.00. There is a Lowes, Home Depot, and Menards located within a few miles of Hobbytown.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here are the Race results for Sunday 006/06/10 Parking lot racing


*Novice (Run what you brung) - A Main*
--------------------------------------------
3 racers practiced today

----------

*Mini Cooper - A Main*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
4 racers practiced today

Fast Laps in Mini Cooper A Main
xxxxxxxxxx

----------

*Vintage Trans Am - A Main*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....5....38...8m12.356..*Cody Armes*
....2....4....37...8m02.427..Brian Smith
....3....1....37...8m02.929..Bob Cordell
....4....2....36...8m07.319..Steve Martin
....5....6....34...8m01.333..Brad Critenden
....6....7....20...8m04.651..Sonny Hordge
....7....3....04...0m51.592..Greg Cobb
....8....8....xx...xmxx.xxx..Fred Schwomeyer (DNS-had to leave early)


Fast Laps in VTA main
11.955 - Brian Smith (TC3/Pegasus Mustang)
12.199 - Bob Cordell (TC5/HPI Camaro)
12.267 - Greg Cobb (Xray/Pegasus Mustang)
12.281 - Cody Armes (Schumacher/HPI Camaro)
12.293 - Brad Crittenden (TC5)
12.338 - Steve Martin (TC5/HPI Camaro)
13.153 - Sonny Hordge (??/HPI Camaro)
xx.xxx - Fred Schwomeyer (TC5/HPI 'Cuda)

----------

*RCGT - A main*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
4 cars practiced today

Fast Laps in RCGT A main
xxxxxxxxxx

----------


*Nitro Sedan - A Main*
--------------------------------------------
1 racer practiced today

Fast Laps in Nitro Sedan A main
xxxxxxxxxx

----------


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Quick recap from Sunday June 06, 2010 parking lot racing...

The day started out a bit cloudy and cool, but the skies cleared early in qualifying. Overall a very comfortable day for asphalt racing. The sun seemed to bring out the spectators as there was a decent crowd of adults and kids watching racing. VTA was the only class running today, although through the course of the day there were enough RCGT & Mini Coopers practicing to have run a heat of each. There wer also a few novice racers practicing as well as a brand new racer in VTA.

In the VTA main, Cody Armes got off to a slow start but drove consistent laps to grab his first Hobbytown parking lot victory. Brian Smith and Bob Cordell had some great bumper to bumper - fender rubbing - give and take racing early in the main. Brian made a few mistakes and Bob pulled out to a comfortable gap. However Brian was able to catch back up to Bob with a few laps to go. Bob may have been looking in his mirrors on the last lap as he clipped a corner which opened the door for Brian to take 2nd with Bob a close 3rd. Steve Martin had a good car, but a 24 second lap (lap 23) cost him a chance to battle for 2nd. Brad Crittenden continues to improve his asphalt setup and came in a solid 5th. Sonny Hordge suffered a mechanical issue on lap 5, but after a long pit stop was able to bring his car home for 6th. Greg Cobb's 3 race VTA win streak was ended today as he clipped a board early and suffered a DNF with a broken steering block. Fred Schwomeyer was unable to run in the main, but had a good first VTA/racing outing.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*6/6/10 Sunday*

As always, a big THANKS to all who participated in this event. 

We had some new racers testing thier new hot rods, getting some well needed practice before they enter to race.

It was a bit windy. Kind of fun to feel just how much wind can play ay a part in driving.


----------



## outlander5 (Jan 24, 2010)

rockin_bob13 said:


> As always, a big THANKS to all who participated in this event.
> 
> We had some new racers testing thier new hot rods, getting some well needed practice before they enter to race.
> 
> It was a bit windy. Kind of fun to feel just how much wind can play ay a part in driving.


well i'd still like to come up there and race my pos vta car, but as usual things at home break (camper shell door and garage door) and you have to fix that stuff first (sucks)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Click here for Sunday racing flyer - 
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=108892&d=1274060434​
*Parking Lot [email protected] Indy N.*​Sunday, Sunday, Sunday​06/13/2010​On-Road Classes include...
*Novice, Mini Coopers, Vintage Trans Am, RCGT, 1/10 Nitro Sedan, 1/18 scale...*​*Racing starts at 12:00 Noon. Parking lot track open at 10:00 AM.*
Volunteers welcome to help with track setup starting at 9:00 AM.

Heats races are 5 mins (novice is 4 min), main length varies by class.

1st entry/class per racer - $10..
2nd entry/class per racer - $5....
*(Please limit 3 entries/classes per racer)*

Hobbytown Indy North is open M-F 10am-8pm, Sat 10am-6pm, Sun 12-5pm.

Hobbytown Indy North
(317)845-4106 
8326 Castleton Corner Drive, 
Indianapolis, IN 46250
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=8326+Castleton+Corner+Drive&zipcode=46250)​


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

Looks like you are all having some fun, I need to come out and join in..:wave:


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Out o Town*

Chris P of Il and friend(s) called and asked if we were racing this Sunday. Said he was coming. Bring out your fast cars to represent. 

VTA and RCGT should be hot.

Bring the Minis. Minis are back this Sunday.

GH claims to be working on his deck and can't get away. Give him some.

Open speedo this Sunday in RCGT, getting ready for the next weeks race in Ft Wayne.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Weather looks good for racing today. See everyone at the track.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here are the Race results for Sunday 06/13/10 Parking lot racing


*Novice (Run what you brung) - A Main*
--------------------------------------------
2 racers practiced today

----------

*Mini Cooper - A Main*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....17...5m03.218..*Steve Martin*
....2....2....17...5m20.456..Cody Armes
....3....3....15...5m01.341..Jeff Grummer
....4....4....13...5m18.357..Jake Grummer
....5....5....xx...xmxx.xxx..Bob Cordell

Fast Laps in Mini Cooper A Main
16.711 - Steve Martin
17.640 - Cody Armes
18.225 - Jeff Grummer
22.470 - Jake Grummer
xx.xxx - Bob Cordell

----------

*Vintage Trans Am - A Main*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....31...8m10.222..*Greg Cobb*
....2....5....30...8m00.154..Cody Armes
....3....2....30...8m06.262..Bob Cordell
....4....3....29...8m04.131..Steve Martin
....5....6....28...8m03.175..AJ Heck
....6....4....25...8m10.677..Brian Smith

Fast Laps in VTA main
14.750 - Cody Armes (Schumacher/Camaro)
14.916 - Greg Cobb (Xray/Mustang)
15.060 - Bob Cordell (TC5/Camaro)
15.256 - Steve Martin (TC5/Camaro)
16.401 - Brian SMith (TC4/Camaro)
16.440 - AJ Heck (TC3/Mustang)

----------

*RCGT - A main*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....29...7m10.090..Bob Cordell
....2....2....26...7m07.832..Greg Cobb
....3....3....13...3m27.011..Cody Armes (DNF - mechanical?)

Fast Laps in RCGT A main
14.341 - Bob Cordell
15.168 - Greg Cobb
15.490 - Cody Armes

----------


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Quick recap from Sunday Parking lot racing today.

Rain rain *stayed away!!!*. The steady breeze and partly cloudy skies made for a warm (not too hot) day. For a change of pace, we ran reverse direction. The layout was fairly large with a few decent straights. Overall a good layout for some side by side racing.

In Mini Cooper Steve Martin had the car to beat. Cody Armes was struggling a bit early in the day with handling but looked much faster in the main. Jeff Grummer forgot to securely fasten his battery but it held in until the finish of the race. Jake Grummer continues to show improvement after only 3 weeks of racing.

Bob Cordell continues to have a fast RCGT car and put down some consistent laps in the main. Greg Cobb was able to sort out some electronic gremlins in qualifying, but could have used another round to fine tune his Xray setup. Cody Armes pulled his car early in the main due to ??

In VTA, Greg Cobb has been on a roll taking another win. Cody made up for his RCGT problems by taking 2nd. Bob had a few bad laps early that he was unable to overcome. Steve Martin led the 1st lap, but a few bad laps during the race dropped him back to 4th. AJ Heck tried a different setup in the main and had his best run of the day in 5th. Brian Smith also tried a different setup in the main and ended up in 6th


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

*FYI: There will be no parking lot racing at Hobbytown Indy this Sunday June 20, 2010. This will allow many of the Indy racers to participate at an event in Ft. Wayne, IN.*

Sunday we had a rain free day in the parking lot. We have a several guys fine tuning their setups in preparation for a VTA and RCGT tropy race at Ft. Wayne, IN this Sunday June 20, 2010. This race is part of a the Ft. Wayne, IN 2010 Ribfest. Here is a link on Hobbytalk that contains more info including photos and a short video from racing last year at the same location. (http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=289556).

For anyone interested in this event, there is a permanent pavilion to pit under that has plenty of power outlets as well as bathrooms.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Always*

Had a nice turnout Sunday. Minis, RCGT, and VTA all had some good competition. 

Thanks so much for your support. 

Rain stayed away! We got all the racing in easily.

Big Rib Fest race this Sunday in Ft. Wayne. Guys were making sure thier rides were fast going into this Sunday.

We'll be back at the Hobbytown USA, Indy track in 2 weeks.

Guys from out of town, come get ya some.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

This is a reminder that Hobbytown Indy will not be racing this Sunday, but will be back with regular Summer Parking Lot racing next *Sunday June 27, 2010*.

Please join the local racers (Short Course/VTA/RCGT) as we travel to the Fort Wayne Ribfest this weekend. Please see above post for details of the Ft. Wayne racing this weekend.


----------



## fselzer (Aug 14, 2008)

rockin_bob13 said:


> Had a nice turnout Sunday. Minis, RCGT, and VTA all had some good competition.
> 
> Thanks so much for your support.
> 
> ...


Bob,

Do you have an O.S. .12TR piston and sleeve in stock?


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

No piston in stock.


Big race this Sunday in the lot. Traction compound will be used.

All classes welcome. 3 makes a class.

50 lap Feature in VTA this Sunday.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Click here for Sunday racing flyer - 
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=108892&d=1274060434​
*Parking Lot [email protected] Indy N.*​Sunday, Sunday, Sunday​06/27/2010​On-Road Classes include...
*Novice, Mini Coopers, Vintage Trans Am, RCGT, 1/10 Nitro Sedan, 1/18 scale...*​*Racing starts at 12:00 Noon. Parking lot track open at 10:00 AM.*
Volunteers welcome to help with track setup starting at 9:00 AM.

Heats races are 5 mins (novice is 4 min), main length varies by class.

1st entry/class per racer - $10..
2nd entry/class per racer - $5....
*(Please limit 3 entries/classes per racer)*

Hobbytown Indy North is open M-F 10am-8pm, Sat 10am-6pm, Sun 12-5pm.

Hobbytown Indy North
(317)845-4106 
8326 Castleton Corner Drive, 
Indianapolis, IN 46250
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=8326+Castleton+Corner+Drive&zipcode=46250)​


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

*Novice anyone*

Bob have you had good turn out in the novice class???:wave:


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Novice*

I'd have to put any one novice driver into the mini class for now, although I might see more tomorrow.


----------



## charlie2755 (Jul 27, 2009)

Back to RCGT this Sunday. :thumbsup: Hope we have a good showing!


----------



## charlie2755 (Jul 27, 2009)

Had a great time today! I really enjoyed watching Brian and Cody battling for the win in VTA. Great race guys! Can't wait to do it again.....unfortunately it will be a few weeks due to a move.  See you guys soon.


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

Results, race report?


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Good times*

Good turnout today. Good fields of RCGT and VTA. 2 new drivers, Mike and Daniel. Thanks for coming to all.

Nice layout, not too big.

Dogs were good.

Next race, Independance Day.

Plenty of time to race and go home to blow stuff up.

More hotdogs.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Lap Race*

I got the book out and got it down on how to do a lap race.

We'll run a 30 lap Feature in Minis and a 50 lap Features in VTA and RCGT.

Free hot dogs for racers!

Get yer 4th on!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here are the Race results for Sunday 06/27/10 Parking lot racing


*Novice (Run what you brung) - A Main*
--------------------------------------------
2 new racers practiced

----------

*Mini Cooper - A Main*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
3 Mini Coopers practiced

Fast Laps in Mini Cooper A Main

----------

*Vintage Trans Am - A Main (50 Laps)*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....50...9mxx.xxx..*Brian Smith*
....2....1....50...9mxx.xxx..Cody Arms
....3....2....49...9mxx.xxx..Bob Cordell
....4....3....48...9mxx.xxx..Steve Martin
....5....5....46...9mxx.xxx..AJ Heck
....6....6....23...5m04.924..Mike Jones (New Racer!!)
....7....7....xx...xmxx.xxx..Fred Schwomeyer (DNS)

Fast Laps in VTA main
11.124 - Brian SMith (TC3/Mustang)
11.242 - Cody Armes (Schumacher/Camaro)
11.325 - Bob Cordell (TC5/Camaro)
11.331 - Steve Martin (TC5/Camaro)
12.154 - Mike Jones (TC5/??)
12.394 - AJ Heck (TC4/Camaro)
xx.xxx - Fred Schwomeyer (TC5/'Cuda)
----------

*RCGT - A main*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....x....37...8m01.564..*Charlie Arterburn*
....2....x....37...8m04.052..Bob Cordell
....3....x....36...8m04.052..Brad Crittenden
....4....x....22...5m35.687..Sonny Hordge
....5....x....xx...xmxx.xxx..Dan (DNS)
....6....x....xx...xmxx.xxx..Cody Arms (DNS)
....7....x....xx...xmxx.xxx..Brian Smith (DNS)

Fast Laps in RCGT A main
11.104 - Bob Cordell
11.160 - Charlie Arterburn
12.138 - Brad Crittenden
12.793 - Sonny Hordge
xx.xxx - Dan
xx.xxx - Cody Arms
xx.xxx - Brian Smith

----------


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Kyle and I should be down for vta this Sunday


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

It will be great to have you guys join the field.

Look foward to lap races in the Mains.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Click here for Sunday racing flyer - 
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=108892&d=1274060434​
*Parking Lot [email protected] Indy N.*​Sunday, Sunday, Sunday​07/04/2010​On-Road Classes include...
*Novice, Mini Coopers, Vintage Trans Am, RCGT, 1/10 Nitro Sedan, 1/18 scale...*​*Racing starts at 12:00 Noon. Parking lot track open at 10:00 AM.*
Volunteers welcome to help with track setup starting at 9:00 AM.

Heats races are 5 mins (novice is 4 min), main length varies by class.

1st entry/class per racer - $10..
2nd entry/class per racer - $5....
*(Please limit 3 entries/classes per racer)*

Hobbytown Indy North is open M-F 10am-8pm, Sat 10am-6pm, Sun 12-5pm.

Hobbytown Indy North
(317)845-4106 
8326 Castleton Corner Drive, 
Indianapolis, IN 46250
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=8326+Castleton+Corner+Drive&zipcode=46250)​


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

I will have my Mini-Cooper and VTA with me Sunday.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Brian remind me to talk to you Sunday about some gearing questions I have about the upcoming 25.5.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*No Rain*

This will be the first Sunday that no rain is forecast!

We have not been rained out, yet.

Got the dogs, buns, onions.

Got a new layout to try. It will be reverse direction.

Laps for Mains.

Blow somethin' up!!!

Go Burton!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here are the Race results for Sunday 07/04/10 Parking lot racing


*Novice (Run what you brung) - A Main*
--------------------------------------------
2 new racers participated in other classes

----------

*Mini Cooper - A Main (30 Laps)*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....30...8m18.302..*Steve Martin*
....2....4....30...8m20.895..Bob Cordell
....3....2....30...8m29.181..Brian Smith
....4....3....05...5m11.688..Noah Patterson - battery issue

Fast Laps in Mini Cooper A Main
15.531 - Steve Martin
15.540 - Bob Cordell
16.201 - Brian Smith
xx.xxx - Noah Patterson
----------

*Vintage Trans Am - A Main (50 Laps)*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....50...12m12.871..*Greg Cobb*
....2....3....48...12m10.269..Steve Martin
....3....7....45...12m00.905..Jerry Barton
....4....5....45...12m10.044..Mike Jones
....5....6....44...12m12.237..AJ Heck
....6....1....40...11m53.123..Brian Smith
....7....8....31...12m05.932..Derek Belcher
....8....9....18...08m54.094..Fred Schwomeyer
....9....4....00...00m00.000..Bob Cordell - transponder issue

Fast Laps in VTA main
13.725 - Greg Cobb (Xray/Mustang)
13.928 - Brian SMith (TC3/Mustang)
14.272 - Steve Martin (TC5/Camaro)
14.847 - Jerry Barton (TC3/Camaro)
15.026 - Mike Jones (TC3/'Cuda)
15.059 - AJ Heck (TC4/Camaro)
16.717 - Derek Belcher - TC5/'Cuda)
22.374 - Fred Schwomeyer (TC5/'Cuda)
xx.xxx - Bob Cordell (TC5/Camaro)

----------

*RCGT - A main*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....30...7m11.348..*Greg Cobb*
....2....2....29...7m07.611..Bob Cordell
....3....3....28...7m09.242..Brad Crittenden

Fast Laps in RCGT A main
13.701 - Bob Cordell
13.755 - Greg Cobb
14.423 - Brad Crittenden

----------


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Summer*

It was a real good time today. Happy 4th of July. 

It was HOT!!!! You guys are troopers.

I got some stuff to blow up later.

Thanks for coming down, Jerry. You had a fast car today!

And of course, thanks to all how participated, helped, raced, no moanin'. Dogs were real good.

The layout was different/extra fun today. We tried to copy a Snowbirds Layout. 

Cobb is fast week to week. Smith put it on the pole, but couldn't hold it for the 50 lap "Feature". 

"Second Annual Asphalt Attack" trophy race coming up the first Sunday after Labor Day. 3 heats and the Mains. Trophys, raffle prizes, fun.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Bob had fun. Hope to see you next Sunday for some more parking lot fun. 
Thanks for the good time.


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

It was hot but had a good time. The 50 lap (12 minute) main was a blast. 9 cars and was pretty clean. Smith had a fast car and I was looking foward to a great battle with him (dont know if I had enough for him) until he broke a caster block a couple minutes into the race.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Note to self - running extremely tight lines increases the risk of hitting the inside barriers. 

Thankfully we were running couter-clockwise on Sunday so it gave me a chance to even out my spare inventory of left vs. right caster blocks. I think that is the 1st part that I've broken on my TC3 during parking lot racing since last year.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Weather*

Looks like Sunday's weather will be perfect. 83o and partly sunny.


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

What class or classes are going anti-clock? Is it clock for heats and mains anti? Coming out this sunday. I have new 12x12 that I cant wait to nail into parking lot..lol. What time do you start 12:00 or 1:00. Need any help setting up?:wave:


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

We change direction as the layout requires. Last raceday we copied a Snowbirds layout which was ran counter-clockwise. 

No decision on this Sunday's race layout yet.

We start racing heats @12 noon.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Inventory*

You're right, Indy. Running reverse direction from time to time is a benefit if for only that reason. We get to even out our parts inventory.

I'm racing at Slots Friday if my Honda gets back from repair in time.


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

I hope the indians don't scalp you rb13:devil:

(Before everyone freaks out...I'm just playing around with my buddy)

I love all you guys:thumbsup:


----------



## vtxjosh (Sep 9, 2009)

Kevin Cole said:


> I hope the indians don't scalp you rb13:devil:
> 
> (Before everyone freaks out...I'm just playing around with my buddy)
> 
> I love all you guys:thumbsup:


No Indians, just Chiefs. I'll be sharpening my tomahawk for tonight...:thumbsup:...LOL


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Click here for Sunday racing flyer - 
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=108892&d=1274060434​
*Parking Lot [email protected] Indy N.*​Sunday, Sunday, Sunday​07/11/2010​On-Road Classes include...
*Novice, Mini Coopers, Vintage Trans Am, RCGT, 1/10 Nitro Sedan, 1/18 scale...*​*Racing starts at 12:00 Noon. Parking lot track open at 10:00 AM.*
Volunteers welcome to help with track setup starting at 9:00 AM.

Heats races are 5 mins (novice is 4 min), main length varies by class.

1st entry/class per racer - $10..
2nd entry/class per racer - $5....
*(Please limit 3 entries/classes per racer)*

Hobbytown Indy North is open M-F 10am-8pm, Sat 10am-6pm, Sun 12-5pm.

Hobbytown Indy North
(317)845-4106 
8326 Castleton Corner Drive, 
Indianapolis, IN 46250
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=8326+Castleton+Corner+Drive&zipcode=46250)​


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Bob does Hobbytown have any of the drivers in stock for VTA?


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

I have the Tamiya heads like BS has. @$3.50 I think.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Heat*

What do you guys think? Will it be too hot tomorrow for racing? Prediction is 91o with high humidity, heat index over 100o and chances of scattered thunderstorms all day.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*No Race Too Hot*

I'm calling the race off tomorrow. Too hot! Too hot for the batteries, too hot for the tires. Too hot. Try again next Sunday.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Good Call Bob def tooo hot!!!


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah, I'm in iowa today and this weather will be there tommorrow. Let me tell you firsthand boys, it's miserable out within the first 20 seconds of being outside. Good call bob


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Support*

Thanks for your support Smoke and Jonsey.

It doesn't look good for tomorrow.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Well went ahead and made the plunge and put our 25.5's in early. I wanted to get an idea how well there going to work for us and get a chance to get them dialed in.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

It was a good decision by the race director to call off racing this past Sunday. While the heat would have certainly affected racing, the real problem would have been the strong rain showers that rolled through the Castleton Mall area between 12-2pm on Sunday. 

Extended forecast for Sunday July 25 looks to be partly cloudy in the mid 80's. See everyone next Sunday for some parking lot action. I'll have my Mini-Cooper and VTA ready to go.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Looks like good weather for this Sunday. Drier air, temps in the mid 80's. It's on.


----------



## charlie2755 (Jul 27, 2009)

Can't wait!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here are the Race results for *Sunday 07/11/10 * Parking lot racing


*Mini Cooper - A Main (30 Laps)*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....23...5m11.419..*Steve Martin*
....2....2....21...5m18.836..Bob Cordell
....3....3....15...5m21.380..Fred Schwomeyer

*Vintage Trans Am - A Main*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....40...8m05.645..*Steve Martin*
....2....1....38...8m04.083..Bob Cordell
....3....3....35...8m00.648..AJ Heck
....4....4....24...8m15.508..Fred Schwomeyer

*RCGT 17.5 HPI- A main*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....3....34...7m02.076..*Charlie Arterburn*
....2....1....34...7m09.306..Bob Cordell
....3....2....21...7m01.230..Brad Crittenden
....4....4....21...7m18.036..Daniel Abhallah


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here are the Race results for *Sunday 07/25/10 *Parking lot racing


*Mini Cooper - A Main (30 Laps)*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....21...5m04.057..*Steve Martin*
....2....2....20...5m10.093..Bob Cordell
....3....3....15...5m00.401..Oliver Andrews
....4....4....xx...xmxx.xxx..Joseph Andrews

*Vintage Trans Am - A Main*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....40...8m11.836..*Greg Cobb*
....2....4....38...8m02.744..Brian Smith
....3....2....38...8m02.780..Bob Cordell
....4....3....38...8m03.797..Steve Martin
....5....5....34...8m08.808..Chris Finnegan
....6....6....25...8m07.636..Joseph Andrews

*RCGT 17.5 HPI- A main*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....35...7m10.250..*Bob Cordell*
....2....3....31...7m12.148..Charlie Arterburn
....3....2....29...7m07.795..Brad Crittenden


----------



## charlie2755 (Jul 27, 2009)

CORRECTION....... Brad C kicked my butt today! Good job Brad!


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Bob will you have another 1 of the drivers fig by this Sun?


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Kyle and I will be running our 25.5's in our vta cars, so we will see how they stack up on the parking lot.


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

Charlie, are you racin tomorrow?


----------



## charlie2755 (Jul 27, 2009)

no, its my son's bday.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Had a good time today Bob Thanks for putting on the races for us. Well we figured out a few things today on the 25.5's that we are looking forward to trying at the next race. 
See you all soon.


----------



## rwhitaker04 (Mar 7, 2010)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=299372


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Greg was going to talk to you about wheeling the x-ray a few laps and forgot. LOL 
Kyle was impressed with it I know.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Great Day for Racin'*

Thanks for the great turnout today, guys. It was a real fun group for some close competition.

Congrats to A J with a bump from the "B" to a fourth place finish in the "A". Best finish yet.

Greg is still unstopable in VTA. Good job, Corny.
His 21.5 RCGT was real fast also.

Hope for good weather next Sunday.

I'm tired, signing off. BC


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here are the Race results for *Sunday 08/01/10* Parking lot racing


*Mini Cooper - A Main*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....20...5m08.219..*AJ Wilusz*
....2....2....20...5m20.487..Brian Smith
....3....3....19...5m05.706..Cody Armes
....4....4....17...5m05.732..Jeff Grummer
....5....5....15...5m17.179..Jake Grummer
....6....6....07...4m51.293..Oliver Andrews

*Vintage Trans Am - B Main*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....21...5m13.562..*Kyle Barton*(Bump to A)
....2....3....20...5m07.041..Jerry Barton (Bump to A)
....3....1....20...5m07.888..AJ Heck (Bump to A)
....4....4....18...5m10.861..Joseph Andrews
....5....5....12...4m52.562..Fred Schwomeyer
....6....6....07...3m19.333..Mike Nichols

*Vintage Trans Am - A Main*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....37...8m01.191..*Greg Cobb*
....2....3....37...8m11.790..Steve Martin
....3....2....35...8m02.457..Bob Cordell
....4....9....33...8m03.846..AJ Heck
....5....6....33...8m08.936..AJ Wilusz
....6....4....32...8m04.313..Brian Smith
....7....7....12...3m15.944..Kyle Barton
....8....5....08...1m59.988..Cody Armes
....9....8....07...1m57.498..Jerry Barton

*RCGT 17.5 HPI- A main*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....34...7m12.260..*Greg Cobb*
....2....3....33...7m07.932..Steve Martin
....3....2....33...7m11.712..Bob Cordell
....4....4....08...2m09.023..Cody Armes
....5....5....00...0m00.000..James Hayes


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Another good day of parking lot racing. Pleasant temps + overcast skies created a lot of grip during qualifying. The spectators were treated to some very close racing. 

We had a few long distance drivers come out on Sunday. AJ Wilusz was one of those drivers and took the A-main win in Mini-Cooper. We also had several newer racers in Mini-Cooper with solid performances.

In RCGT, Greg Cobb had his Xray/21.5/Tekin combo working well to take the win over other drivers running 17.5 motors. 

VTA saw a good turn-out on Sunday. 3 racers were running 25.5 motors and all managed to make the A-main. Here are the individual fast laps in the VTA A-main...

12.478 - Greg Cobb (21.5)
12.636 - Steve Martin (21.5)
12.637 - Bob Cordell (21.5)
12.749 - *Brian Smith (25.5)*
12.847 - AJ Wilusz (21.5)
12.958 - Cody Armes (21.5)
13.022 - AJ Heck (21.5)
13.638 - Kyle Barton (25.5)
13.760 - Jerry Barton (25.5)


----------



## charlie2755 (Jul 27, 2009)

Can't wait for Sunday. I've got alot better car than last time. Hope the turnout is good!


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*RCGT Charlie*

My son, Greg, has agreed to come get some in RCGT, Sunday. He put a whole new set-up on my car. He found a bent rotor shaft and some bad bearings on our car. Says he's comin' early to get it fast.

How do you bend a rotor shaft?

I practiced the Short Course truck last Sunday. Many have heard and inquired about running Sunday. That will add entries, and time to complete a round. Lanes will be made wider to accomodate the bigger trucks. Short Course trucks are coming. 

I'd like to see brushed stock motors only or 17.5 b/l in the Short Course class.


----------



## charlie2755 (Jul 27, 2009)

Can someone loan me some power tomorrow, either ac or dc, so I can race? Nacole's car broke and she needs my van. I want to race.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Bring a cord.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Another good raceday. The Short Course trucks were a nice addition. 

Winners, Greg Cordell - Short Course

Bob Cordell - Mini Cooper

Bob Cordell - VTA

Steve Martin - RCGT

Thanks to all who came out for the fun.

Condolences to the Cobb Family. Hope your boy gets well soon.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Stopped by to watch, looked like a great layout. Can't wait to get back out to the track next weekend.

I will have my VTA & Mini Cooper ready to go. Need to swap some electronics around so I can also get my RCGT car back on track!


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Competition*

Some boys from Illinois say they're comin' for some action. Any other out-of-towners want to get some parking lot action. 

Local hot rod driver, GH is said to be in attendance, and Trophy Girl has agreed to make hot dogs and deliver trophys at the trophy race.


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

rockin_bob13 said:


> Local hot rod driver, GH is said to be in attendance, and Trophy Girl has agreed to make hot dogs and deliver trophys.


Those two reasons alone make me wish I had a on road car to run at Rockin' Bob's Parking Lot Extravaganza.

I might have to come out and check things out...I miss all my road racing buddies.


----------



## charlie2755 (Jul 27, 2009)

anyone ever have probs with astro blinky balancing correctly? I was plagued with electrical probs last Sunday and have determined it is due to batteries not being balanced. It seemed I was running a 1 cell for most of the main. I balanced the batteries another way and took out for a test run. I drove the wheels off of it for the better part of 15 mins before power dropped off.  can't wait to try it on the track again!


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

charlie2755 said:


> anyone ever have probs with astro blinky balancing correctly? I was plagued with electrical probs last Sunday and have determined it is due to batteries not being balanced. It seemed I was running a 1 cell for most of the main. I balanced the batteries another way and took out for a test run. I drove the wheels off of it for the better part of 15 mins before power dropped off.  can't wait to try it on the track again!


I praise the blinky for being so simple and universal but I now think its a total piece of crap. I bought a Hyperion Duo and found my flight packs were grossly out of balance, made me glad I never balance my surface packs!


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

If your battery really gets out of whack, it make take as much as 5 hrs to get back in line with a Blinky. It balances maby at .3 amps. If you're charging at 6 amps or better, it can't keep up with the charge rate. Always store your batts at @ 50% charge. If charged to 100% and stored, they will not recover 100% of storage charge. Don't charge at a high rate. 1c rate gives more run-time. More than that does the charge time only a little faster.

My 5200 50c Thunder Power I've been running in RCGT is 1 yr old. Getting my car ready for last Sunday, charging the battery, my son said, "You got the balancer?" I brought it out, plugged it in, it was balanced instantantly. Took 5 seconds. I said, "Done."


----------



## Chogue (Sep 27, 2009)

Bob when s the next parking lot throw down.... I've been bitten by the on road bug might have to come check it out......
Hogue


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

We race every Sunday at high noon.

Onroad for me is a challenge, and it is not completely based on the best equipment, but what you do with it, and there are more than 4 turns, none alike, on a surface that is constantly changing.


----------



## Chogue (Sep 27, 2009)

U guys ever get any WGT cars? I might throw something down if it only has 3 shocks just got mine built and m itching to run...


----------



## Domenic Reese (Jul 15, 2006)

Chogue said:


> U guys ever get any WGT cars? I might throw something down if it only has 3 shocks just got mine built and m itching to run...


 chogue call me when you can 1-765-313-6671. Domenic


----------



## charlie2755 (Jul 27, 2009)

sorry guys....I'm out for Sunday. Too hot! Plus high chance of rain. Hopefully next week is better.


----------



## dodgeit (Dec 12, 2007)

are you guys racing at greenwood or up north? and do you have any nitros running or pans? just seen your thread and though i ask.


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

Bob are we running tomorrow with the weather the way it is ?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here are the Race results for *Sunday 08/08/10* Parking lot racing (Last Week)


*Mini Cooper - A Main*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....20...5m05.321..*Bob Cordell*
....2....2....20...5m08.675..Cody Armes
....3....3....12...4m54.525..Fred Schwomeyer
....4....4....00...xmxx.xxx..Noah Patterson

*Short Course Trucks - A Main*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....20...5m15.063..*Greg Cordell*
....2....3....20...5mxx.xxx..Chuck Ray
....3....1....14...5m17.070..Cody Armes

*Vintage Trans Am - A Main*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....38...8m04.519..*Bob Cordell*
....2....3....38...8m09.087..Cody Armes
....3....2....37...8m00.179..Steve Martin
....4....5....33...7m59.920..AJ Heck
....5....6....13...4m14.792..Fred Schwomeyer
....6....4....00...xmxx.xxx..Chreis Finnegan

*RCGT 17.5 HPI- A main*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....34...7m05.948..*Steve Martin*
....2....3....32...7m03.331..Greg Cordell
....3....2....32...7m11.571..Charlie Arterburn
....4....4....15...4m21.693..Cody Armes
....5....5....08...2m48.343..Daniel Abdallah


----------



## charlie2755 (Jul 27, 2009)

anyone have a 21.5 they would sell me or trade for a 17.5?


----------



## DestructoFox (Nov 12, 2009)

Charlie, pm sent.



charlie2755 said:


> anyone have a 21.5 they would sell me or trade for a 17.5?


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Weather looks great for tomorrow. Cooler temps and lower humidity. I look foward to a good turn-out.

Bring 4 Indy Bombers if you want.

Bring those Short Course trucks also.


----------



## charlie2755 (Jul 27, 2009)

Bob tell Greg I want a rematch!:thumbsup: I'll try and bring my A game tomorrow!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

I have the results from the past 2 weeks and will get them posted soon.

Weather was awesome this past Sunday, and I had a great time. Some good close racing in all of the classes.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

It was a goog day for racin'. We ran a layout of SM's choosing. It was very slow in the middle. Lots of fun.

Two more Sunday races 'til the Asphalt Attack trophy race. 

Indy Bombers and Short course could be some good additions to the big show. Let me know if you're interested.

Last race of the season will be the trophy race on Sunday, 9/12/2010.


----------



## charlie2755 (Jul 27, 2009)

I vote for the last layout for the trophy race!:thumbsup:


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Bob we'll see you for the trophy race.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Hey*

Kyle J, when you gonna bring out that a big, black, Cooper out? The "pink" one misses you.

I do too.


----------



## KyleJ (Jun 30, 2009)

Big black Cooper?

I haven't been able to come out since the first couple weeks or so at all due to other family and health related issues that keep popping up. My wife out of a full time job doesn't help either, but we're getting by.

Hopefully I'll be able to get out there soon as it looks like things are settling down. How many more weeks you guys running the outdoor program?


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

There are 2 more regular Sunday races and the Asphalt Attack Trophy Race Sept. 12 

It will get warm this Sunday, so races will be 2 heats and the Mains.

But, hey, no rain is forecast.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Heat*

Channel 8 forecast says Sunday will be in the 90o's with high humidity. Heat index in the high 90o's. So I'm calling no race this Sunday, 9/29/2010. Too hot. We'll try again next Sunday.


----------



## u2fast4me (Dec 26, 2008)

what time do u run on sundays?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Normal parking lot racing has been starting around noon on Sundays. Track is normally setup around 10 am for practice.

----------

Boo to the weather. See everyone at the track next week.


----------



## KyleJ (Jun 30, 2009)

Seriously only three weeks left? Well, I might make it to the 9/12 event if nothing comes up.

Boo to racing ending as soon as the cooler temps start.  Can't stand this heat.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

It is a let down to be so hot tomorrow.

We wil definately race next Sunday short of rain. Get your last set-ups down pat.

Next weeks layout will be the layout for the trophy race.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*No heat*

We'll, it was really hot last Sunday. 96o + heat index. 

This Sunday stands to be one of the best of the season. Prediction is 80o and sunny with low humidity. 

Layout for this Sunday will be the same as for the Asphalt Attack.

Mini Coopers

VTA 

RCGT

Short Course Truck

Indy Bombers

Bring 'em out this Sunday for the warm-up.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Asphalt Attack warm up race this Sunday. Great weather, good times.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Great weather tomorrow. Asphalt Attack warm-up. See ya there.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Warm-up Race*

By far, it was the most beautiful weather coupled with the best apshalt racers Indy has to offer.

Close racing, big crowd, applause at the end of races, very good times. 

No short course trucks on the track, but there was a "Bomber" sighting.

Lugnutz continues to be the man to beat in VTA and RCGT.

Summer returns this Sunday with a little more heat expected. 

Big Trophy Race this Sunday. Come get some.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Lugnutz, call me. I've lost your number. BC


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Just finished painting a VTA body for the trophy race this weekend.


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks great Mr.Smith

Good luck to all the local guys this weekend running the...

*Asphalt Attack at HobbyTown North.*


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here are the Race results for *Sunday 08/15/10* Parking lot racing


*Mini Cooper - A Main*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....17...5m02.441..*Bob Cordell*
....2....2....16...5m17.132..Jeff Grummer
....3....3....07...3m35.164..Jake Grummer

*Short Course Trucks - A Main*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....15...5m00.523..*Steve Martin*
....2....2....15...5m26.969..Don Robey
....3....3....13...5m12.682..Owen Robey
....4....4....12...5m06.723..Luke Robey

*Vintage Trans Am - A Main*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....3....33...8m10.089..*Steve Martin*
....2....1....33...8m14.138..Bob Cordell
....3....2....30...8m04.902..AJ Heck

*RCGT 17.5 HPI- A main*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....29...7m06.123..*Bob Cordell*
....2....1....29...7m12.972..Steve Martin
....3....3....18...7m27.889..Daniel Abdallah


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here are the Race results for *Sunday 08/22/10* Parking lot racing


*Mini Cooper - A Main*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....21...5m11.371..*Bob Cordell*
....2....2....18...5m05.831..Brian Smith
....3....3....17...5m05.748..Fred Schwomeyer

*Vintage Trans Am - A Main*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....38...8m01.970..*Bob Cordell*
....2....3....37...8m06.453..Steve Martin
....3....4....33...8m13.163..AJ Heck
....4....2....32...8m12.635..Brian Smith

*RCGT 17.5 HPI- A main*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....35...7m05.750..*Greg Cobb*
....2....3....34...7m01.583..Charlie Arterburn
....3....1....34...7m03.427..Steve Martin
....4....4....34...7m05.071..Bob Cordell


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here are the Race results for *Sunday 09/05/10* Parking lot racing

*Mini Cooper - A Main*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....17...5m06.514..*Cody Armes*
....2....1....17...5m06.596..Bob Cordell
....3....3....15...5m08.772..AJ Heck
*Vintage Trans Am - A Main*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....33...8m10.902..*Greg Cobb*
....2....4....32...8m13.411..Bob Cordell
....3....3....31...8m07.440..Steve Martin
....4....5....29...8m15.247..Brian Smith
....5....1....23...5m52.665..Cody Armes
....6....6....14...4m33.100..AJ Heck
*RCGT 17.5 HPI- A main*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....29...7m04.529..*Greg Cobb*
....2....2....28...7m00.129..Steve Martin
....3....5....28...7m07.782..Bob Cordell
....4....4....27...7m03.694..Charlie Arterburn
....5....6....23...6m23.246..Cody Armes
....6....3....20...5m19.951..Greg Hallenbeck


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Beautiful weather this past Sunday allowed for some great racing, especially in the RCGT class. A decent crowd of spectators for the mains got to see multiple lead changes.

Weather this weekend should be good for the 2010 Asphalt Attack trophy race (http://www.hpiracing.com/news/2010060202/). See everyone at the track.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here is another VTA body for this Sunday's trophy race. (This one's for me!!).


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Weather looks good for Sunday. A little rain today will help clean off the asphalt for the *BIG RACE TOMORROW!!!*. Looking forward to some good racing.


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

count me in for VTA.....once last outdoor race before getting it ready for the carpet season


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here are the Race results for the *Sunday 09/12/10* Parking lot Trophy Race.

*Mini Cooper - A Main*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....18...5m06.846..*Cody Armes*
....2....1....18...5m12.768..Chris Finnegan
....3....3....18...5m14.526..Bob Cordell
....4....5....17...5m01.622..AJ Heck
....5....6....17...5m14.174..Kyle Jarboe
....6....4....xx...DNS..........Brian Smith (Mechanical)
....7....x....xx...DNS..........Jake Grummer (Mechanical)
....8....x....xx...DNS..........Jeff Grummer (Mechanical)

*Vintage Trans Am - A Main*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....33...8m06.621..*Greg Cobb*
....2....2....32...8m06.512..Brian Smith
....3....4....32...8m12.760..Steve Martin
....4....5....31...8m17.404..Bob Cordell
....5....3....30...8m08.497..Cody Armes
....6....7....29...8m06.358..Jeff Johns
....7....8....29...8m12.777..AJ Heck
....8....6....27...8m11.354..Von Perry
....9....9....26...8m03.430..Ezra Willis
...10...10....03...1m16.255..Fred Schwomeyer

*RCGT 17.5 HPI- A main*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....32...7m10.469..*Randy Castl*
....2....2....31...7m10.324..Greg Hallenbeck
....3....4....30...7m05.592..Greg Cobb
....4....3....30...7m08.987..Steve Martin
....5....6....16...5m15.237..Von Perry
....6....8....03...0m52.111..Cody Armes
....7....5....xx...DNS..........Bob Cordell
....8....7....xx...DNS..........Jeff Johns


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Good day of racing!!

I want to thank everyone in the VTA main for giving me (Brian) & AJ a few extra minutes to get out on the track. We both blew out the same bearing in our FT TC4's in the last qualifier and were scrambling to get them fixed for the mains.

Another big thanks to the crew who came over from Ohio. I hope to be able to make it over to their track next Saturday for their trophy race.

Bob Cordell mentioned that next asphalt season will probably be split in half - 5 races early summer/5 races late summer. This should help avoid some of the problems we ran into this year with excessive heat.

Hope to see everyone soon as racing moves back inside for the fall.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here are the fast laps/driver for the mains.

*Mini Cooper:*
16.010 - Chris Finnegan
16.051 - Cody Armes
16.448 - Bob Cordell
16.634 - AJ Heck
17.248 - Kyle Jarboe

*VTA:*
13.948 - Greg Cobb
14.138 - Brian Smith
14.236 - Steve Martin
14.243 - Bob Cordell
14.302 - Cody Armes
14.719 - AJ Heck
15.002 - Von Perry
15.230 - Jeff Johns
15.553 - Ezra Willis
21.763 - Fred Schowmeyer

*RCGT*
12.879 - Randy Castl
13.186 - Greg Hallenbeck
13.454 - Steve Martin
13.646 - Greg Cobb
15.110 - Cody Armes
15.559 - Von Perry


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*One More Race on New Asphalt*

The parking lot in the back of the store has just been repaved. Smooth, black asphalt awaits.

Steve and I are hot to run on it before the winter seasons it.

October 3rd, Sunday we will bring out the truck and build a "roval". We will run oval and roadcourse the same day. For the onroad guys, we will offer an oval race at the end of the day.

Indy Sliders, Late Models, 1/12th scale, World GT, bring 'em. This pavement is smoooooooth!

I can run an extension cord, so bring some outlet strips and cords. No generators will be necessary.

I have 2 gift cards to be awarded to the winners of the 2 biggest classes.


----------



## KyleJ (Jun 30, 2009)

Awesome! No more bumps to blame for my bad driving.


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

Steve Martin has for sale A TC5 with ceramic bearings. It also includes Aluminum turnbuckles and outdrives. One 40c thunder Power lipo and a bag of VTA rims and tires for $250.00. He will have the car at THE BIG RUG if interested.


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

Who is showing up for 1/12. If not any takers on 13.5 foam.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*One more race*

Did I mention, Sunday's race is FREE!!!


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*No Go*

With a high temperature predicted on Sunday to be in the high 50's and lows in the [email protected], no asphalt this Sunday.

Racers should proceed to the "Rug" to get your racin' fix.


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

Is It Summer Yet!!!


----------

